# Underseat storage



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey guys! I tried searching and came up blank.

I just picked up my 2016 S3 a few weeks ago and I just noticed that my car didn't come with the underseat storage bins I've seen some people with. Does anyone know where I can get some?

One of my biggest gripes with this car is storage and I'm trying to use every available spot....

Also, where do you guys store your sunglasses? I've been leaving mine on the little tray just forward of the cup holders...do they make a grab handle replacement or something awesome that I haven't found on the internet yet?

TIA.

GRM77
:beer:


----------



## Thompsam (Aug 12, 2015)

*Under seat storage*

I "store", if you want to call it that, my sunglasses in the same place. Agree that's there's not much in the way of storage in this car.

Sam


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

Could someone post a pic of the storage compartment for the rear and the front seats?


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

2 things that I want to mention in regards of storage and the Audi S3. I have a 2016 S3 and I haven't notice anything as storage under the seat but what I did notice is that the new Audis A3 from 2016 have about 5" deeper trunk floor(the trunk gained 5" in vertical depth).


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

The extra room in the trunk is probably due to the Haldex...I can only guess that the A3 you saw was a front drive only one...just a thought...

The storage I'm talking about is shown in this video...maybe they stopped doing it for the 2016s....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPxfspyfbo0

Its toward the end of the video....


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> 2 things that I want to mention in regards of storage and the Audi S3. I have a 2016 S3 and I haven't notice anything as storage under the seat but what I did notice is that the new Audis A3 from 2016 have about 5" deeper trunk floor(the trunk gained 5" in vertical depth).


The A3 2.0T quattro has the same trunk space as the S3. The A3 1.8T has deeper trunk floor as you said. It is a quattro thing.


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

I looked for the underseat storage as well and it definitely is not present in the 2016 S3 with power seats that I got. The extendable thigh support seems to take up the space where it would be.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Reznor909 said:


> I looked for the underseat storage as well and it definitely is not present in the 2016 S3 with power seats that I got. The extendable thigh support seems to take up the space where it would be.


I have a 2015 and it does have the passenger seat storage just like the one in the video. Maybe another subtle change between the 15 and 16


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

only the prestige models come w the storage kit which also includes the 12v outlet in the rear console and the trunk as well as storage netting behind the front seats. Prem + models do not get the under seat storage nor the netting and only 1 12v outlet in the front center console. Kinda lame as these things should be standard for any $40k car of any brand. Actually these should be standard for any $30k car.


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

Diztek said:


> only the prestige models come w the storage kit which also includes the 12v outlet in the rear console and the trunk as well as storage netting behind the front seats. Prem + models do not get the under seat storage nor the netting and only 1 12v outlet in the front center console. Kinda lame as these things should be standard for any $40k car of any brand. Actually these should be standard for any $30k car.


I wish that was true but I've got a prestige model....

I don't have the under seat or the netting your referring too...


Guess I'll have to do some parts searching online to add that stuff. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine is a 2015 and it does come with the underseat storage and the behind-seat net storage.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

I would maybe call the dealer. That's really weird cuz when you build your s3 on the Audi website I noticed that the prestige indicates that the storage package is standard but it does not list it when you build a prem +. Do you have the 12v outlets in the back and trunk?


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

Diztek said:


> I would maybe call the dealer. That's really weird cuz when you build your s3 on the Audi website I noticed that the prestige indicates that the storage package is standard but it does not list it when you build a prem +. Do you have the 12v outlets in the back and trunk?


Just looked at my trunk. No 12v. Have one in the back of the arm rest for the rear seat people. Also, (my bad) I do actually have the nets on the back of the seats.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

i wonder why some have the under seat storage and you don't??? I believe ecs tuning sells them.


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

GRM77 said:


> The extra room in the trunk is probably due to the Haldex...I can only guess that the A3 you saw was a front drive only one...just a thought...
> 
> The storage I'm talking about is shown in this video...maybe they stopped doing it for the 2016s....
> 
> ...


So bizarre the things they add or omit with the different versions and models in different areas. I watched that video and thought - hey, I totally missed the adjustable clip on the seatbelt that lets you grab it at a convenient height. But, nope, my car doesn't have one at all, just a stitched fold in the belt that is way too low IMHO.


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

I know. Weird I guess. Found the part number online. About $85 for each side. Maybe after Christmas bills are paid. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

Can I get that part#?


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

Diztek said:


> Can I get that part#?


Sorry. I was away for a bit. 

Found it on audiusaparts.com

8v08815784pk

They make a left and right side. 

I'm not sure if the B&O amp under the passenger seat would get in the way. I also haven't ordered one yet.


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

GRM77 said:


> Sorry. I was away for a bit.
> 
> Found it on audiusaparts.com
> 
> ...


Do you guys know if this is compatible with SS seats?


----------



## GRM77 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry. No idea. I still haven't ordered one yet. They fell down the list of priorities for a bit.


----------



## SimpsonTide985 (May 31, 2013)

I just throw them in the cupholder or on the drivers side door cubby


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

OK, so back to the OP. what is it that you are carrying that you still need additional storage? . I typically have the following items that I carry with me almost 100%

1) Radar detector which I conceal on the center console
2) Ipod which is also concealed in the center console
3) Sunglases which I sometime put it on the center console or the door
4) Coffee mug which I always carry and put it on the drink carrier below the A/C dash unit
5) Bottle or water which I normally carry on the door

What else are you carrying? maybe a phone?, that would perfectly fit on your driver side door. I just can't think of why would you need more room. You still have the golve compartment as well as the passenger side door which you can fit a lot of stuff.

I am just saying, why not to use the trunk? My trunk has the cargo net and also the hook which I handily use all the time. That is just my .2c


----------



## MrOwl (Jan 11, 2011)

I live life on the edge and keep my sunglasses on the driver seat.


----------



## jitsracer (Jul 26, 2016)

I have a 2016 presg model and do not have an underseat storage, i have the behind the seat net though. 

I have noticed a lack of storage, the glove compartment is small as crap and anything that you put in there falls out when you open the glove box. 

The arm rest storage is really the only place i can store anything. 


I store glasses and sunglasses in the arm rest (with two glasses case) it's pretty much full. 

I guess this is a good thing as it makes me throw things out.


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

I found these to be very handy: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...2699299357.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.58.LgW8qu
Replaced the "oh ****!" handle on the driver's side with one and they are actually quite roomy, saves me from leaving my sunglasses in a case behind the cupholders.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

jitsracer said:


> I have a 2016 presg model and do not have an underseat storage, i have the behind the seat net though.
> 
> I have noticed a lack of storage, the glove compartment is small as crap and anything that you put in there falls out when you open the glove box.
> 
> ...



What about the doors? what about the trunk. Again... I will say this to anyone: what are you carrying besides the detailed list that I provided on page one? why are people not usin the storage in the doors? I use everything and EVERYTHING fits in my car.


----------

